# neck ultrasounds after surgery



## redbird2448 (Feb 28, 2010)

For those of you that have had followup ultrasounds after TT and ablation.

Were they done while your tsh was stimulated or no?

Mine was not, and i was thinking that it would make more sense to

do them while stimulated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

redbird2448 said:


> For those of you that have had followup ultrasounds after TT and ablation.
> 
> Were they done while your tsh was stimulated or no?
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean here. If you no longer have a thyroid, it cannot be stimulated.

The thyroid gland is under the control of the pituitary gland, a small gland the size of a peanut at the base of the brain (shown here in orange). When the level of thyroid hormones (T3 & T4) drops too low, the pituitary gland produces Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH) which stimulates the thyroid gland to produce more hormones. Under the influence of TSH, the thyroid will manufacture and secrete T3 and T4 thereby raising their blood levels. The pituitary senses this and responds by decreasing its TSH production.

http://www.endocrineweb.com/conditions/thyroid/how-your-thyroid-works

When you have time, clarify as I am most anxious to be helpful to you.


----------

